# Prayers for Reno!!!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Please pray for my Reno......I noticed this evening when he came in from outside that he wasn't being his usual self. First of all, he was moving quite slowly and seemed to have some discomfort. He lied down on his blanket and I noticed he had urinated on it....not at all like him. He was also panting more than usual and just was not comfortable. 

We called the vet right away and took him in. The vet took his vitals, did a neurological test, tested his reflexes, etc....all was good although Reno was experiencing some abdominal pain. The vet mentioned hemangio and my heart sank.....he drained fluid from his abdomen and all appeared normal. He then suggested we take x-rays of his abdomen and it appears that there is a mass on his spleen. He also took x-rays of his chest and everything appeared normal there. The vet gave him barium and and will redo the x-rays tomorrow morning. We have an appointment at 8:30. If it's bad, he will go into surgery for a splenectomy.

Tomorrow is Reno's 11th birthday........and I just lost my dad 2 weeks ago to cancer. I cannot lose my boy now......


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers for you and Reno in the coming days.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Will be sending thoughts and prayers for you and Reno.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so so sorry you have to go through this. I'm sorry about your dad. I hope that it isn't hemangio but if it turns out to be i pray that you caught it in time to save him. I'll say lots of prayers for you and Reno.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My prayers are with you... I just got done with a worrisome week of waiting and x-rays etc. 

Hope things are not as they appear and Reno has the best outcome.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> My prayers are with you... I just got done with a worrisome week of waiting and x-rays etc.
> 
> Hope things are not as they appear and Reno has the best outcome.


 
Thank you......I am so glad that Brady is going to be okay. I'm just really scared.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Laurie, I am so sorry for the loss of your dad and now having to go through this with Reno. I'm praying things turn out okay tomorrow - give Reno a big hug from Ranger and I and big hugs to you too, of course. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Thank you......I am so glad that Brady is going to be okay. I'm just really scared.


Hopefully whatever it is you caught it in time. I forgot about what that worry felt like until this week.

One thing I would have done differently this week, is if the x-rays are not showing anything definite, then get an ultrasound right away if you are unsure to do the surgery. I wish I had done that earlier, and Brady would have had his surgery earlier. My vet was being very cautious about trying to avoid surgery, but was honest about "the slight chance" there was something the x-rays weren't showing. Well, unfortunately, Brady was that "slight chance" and the ultrasound showed what they needed to see.

Thank goodness the lungs are clear.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Reno. Hoping that everything will turn out to be okay. I'm really sorry about your Dad.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Laurie, 
Just lit a candle for you, Reno and your family. Will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Praying that Reno has many more birthdays in the years to come! So sorry for your loss of your Dad!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Hopefully whatever it is you caught it in time. I forgot about what that worry felt like until this week.
> 
> One thing I would have done differently this week, is if the x-rays are not showing anything definite, then get an ultrasound right away if you are unsure to do the surgery. I wish I had done that earlier, and Brady would have had his surgery earlier. My vet was being very cautious about trying to avoid surgery, but was honest about "the slight chance" there was something the x-rays weren't showing. Well, unfortunately, Brady was that "slight chance" and the ultrasound showed what they needed to see.
> 
> Thank goodness the lungs are clear.


Yes, please go for the ultrasound just to be certain. X-rays and blood test does not show everything. I lost a month's time with my girl Belle who had Hemangio. I hope that all tests come back negative. BUT no matter what, you have friends here to be there for you. Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear this! My thoughts are definitely with you and Reno! <3


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers for Reno.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Remember that a mass on the spleen is not always cancerous and having a splenectomy is not a death sentence. 

Five years ago an ultrasound showed a large tumor on my Charlie's spleen, such that the doctor who performed the procedure said, "That needs to come out today!" The surgery was performed the next day. We were lucky, in that the mass was not malignant. Charlie is still with us, almost 13 now, and he has had a pretty normal life since the splenectomy.

Holding you and Reno in my thoughts and prayers, with hopes for a happy ending,

Lucy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many many prayers for Reno and you. I'm so sorry for all you're dealing with. Hugs.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thinking of you in this hard hard time Laurie<3


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Laurie, I hope things go well with Reno's appointment this morning. I am going to hope for the best until I know otherwise. I imagine you had a sleepless night with worrying. My heart goes out to you.

Please know I will keep you, Darwin and all your boys (especially sweet Reno) in my thoughts this morning. 

I know it's not the ideal day, but happy 11th birthday to your handsome boy, too!

Give him lots of kisses and let him know his golden friends in Ontario are praying for him.

Also, I am so sorry to hear about you losing your dad. I knew he had cancer, but I did not realize you lost him. My condolences to you.

Hugs, 
Kim

Edit - meant to write: please let us know when you know more!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be thinking of you and Reno today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Many prayers are being said for you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry for the loss of your Dad. Hugs to you..
You and Reno are in my prayers, please let us know what the results are at the vet.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Poor Reno  Poor you. So sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. I hope everything comes up roses with Reno - it's so hard though when they are older like that - you realize that they are not immortal but you wish it so. I got my Max to help deal with the loss and pain and emptiness when my Willow goes to be with my Michael and I hope that your 2 younger ones give you that comfort when Reno's time comes 5 or 6 years from now - hopefully.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Laurie

I will be praying VERY HARD for Reno and you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you, hope the prognosis for Reno is good. 

I'm so sorry for the loss of your father too, I know this is a very difficult time for you, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Saying more prayers for Reno.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Thoughts and Prayers to you and your boy~


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a quick update. Reno had his barium x-ray as well as an ultrasound this morning. Apparently there is definitely something on his spleen. He will have some blood work done tomorrow morning and if it comes back okay, they will take him into surgery to remove the spleen. 

Please keep praying for my baby!!!!!

HAPPY 11TH BIRTHDAY TO MY FIRST BORN GOLDEN!!! Mommy,daddy, Austin and Lincoln love you sooooo much!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I should have told you, my 12 year old, Kay Cee, had these exact symptoms. They removed her spleen and it was NOT Hemangio, it was a Hematoma. She lived to 15 and died form old age. He needs the surgery, no matter what, his spleen will rupture other wise. Never give up hope and we will all keep praying for a miracle. Lighting a candle for him now.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I should have told you, my 12 year old, Kay Cee, had these exact symptoms. They removed her spleen and it was NOT Hemangio, it was a Hematoma. She lived to 15 and died form old age. He needs the surgery, no matter what, his spleen will rupture other wise. Never give up hope and we will all keep praying for a miracle. Lighting a candle for him now.


 
Thanks SM....that is very encouraging. We will not give up hope....he is our baby!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Goldens Girl, Hotel 4 Dogs and Copper's Mom all had dogs with spleens removed that turned out not to be Hemangio. I'm hoping and praying that Reno is one of the lucky ones and his is not cancer. 

My prayers are with you all tonight as you prepare for the surgery tomorrow. Our vet cautioned us to keep Barkley's movements to a minimum the night before the surgery so we put him in bed between us. He slept soundly. We did not, with worry for the next day's surgery. One of us kept a hand on him the whole night. He sailed through the surgery and recovery, constantly pushing the limits, removing blockades to climb on furniture and climb the stairs, demanding walks and being his usual self as soon as we got him home.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Laurie,

My prayers are with you and your precious boy for a safe surgery tomorrow and positive results. I know how it feels to worry at a time like this. 

My sincerest condolences on the passing of your father.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Big hugs!!! Happy birthday Reno!! We're thinking of you!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Prayers for Reno are being sent from us. I hope everything goes well for you both tomorrow and he is able to make a full recovery.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Reno. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Reno! Keeping everyone in my thoughts that all goes well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Will be praying for Reno's surgery tomorrow!
Happy Birthday, Reno.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Reno!! Praying for you and your family to come through the surgery and for the mass to be benign.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just seeing this. Good thoughts and prayers being sent your way. Happy Birthday Reno!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry you are having to deal with another obstacle in your life. I'm sure Reno will do great and hope it turns out good! Happy Birthday Reno!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your father. Happy Birthday Reno!! Good luck in your surgery. I want to say happy 12th next year, so I will pray everything goes well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Healing thoughts heading Reno's way from me and the boys in Maine. Fingers crossed that surgery will give him many more years.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tough going... all of the best from Janice and her Celebration Gang. This is the worst part of owning a golden....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping for a good outcome from surgery tomorrow. I will be thinking about him.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts for your family and Reno. Will light my prayer candle for sweet Reno tonight.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your father and that Reno now is facing surgery. Will be praying for a good outcome tomorrow for Reno.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Forgive me for coming to this thread so late. My thoughts are with Reno for his surgery tomorrow and I hope the outcome is good.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep Reno in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. What time is his surgery? Happy Birthday handsome boy, may you have many many more years being loved and spoiled by your family. 

I am so sorry for the loss of your Dad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying very hard for Reno.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. We will be heading to the vet in about an hour. Reno is in good spirits this morning and enjoyed a short walk last night. I, on the other had, am a nervous wreck and scared as he&&. Praying so hard that it is not hemangio. I just feel sick......


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am just seeing this...that's a lot to happen in just a few weeks! I'm very sorry for the loss of your dad and I hope Reno will be one of the lucky ones! Lots of strength!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying for you and Reno. You have been through so much.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Laurie, I will be thinking of you guys this morning. I am really happy to read that he did OK through the night, so chances are good that his bloodwork will be fine and he will be cleared for surgery.

Like I said yesterday, I hope whatever it is, is confined to the spleen.

I can imagine how sick to your stomach you're feeling. I wish I could give you a big hug. 

Give him lots of kisses and let him know all his golden friends are praying for a speedy recovery and a benign diagnosis.

Thinking of you - Kim


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Reno!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona and I send our prayers and well wishes


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for Reno today.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Also just reading this .... lots of prayers for Reno. I hope he is ok and please update when you can.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Many good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers that Reno doesn't have hemangio. So sorry that you're going through this with all that you've been through with your DAd!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs and prayers going your way...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I remember that sick in the stomach feeling so well. I'm sending you even more prayers for strength today as Reno has his surgery.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and well wishes to you today, Laurie. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Praying real hard for you guys.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We'll be thinking of you today. Hope Reno is feeling OK and that you're holding up.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I would feel sick too. I hope that Reno will be fine and it's nothing bad.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best wishes to you and Reno. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flying your way. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying for Reno and for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers this morning for a sucessful surgery for Handsome Reno.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and your Reno today. Praying that it is benign and Reno enjoys a long healthy life with his family.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Reno....please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in these difficult times..


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers coming for you and Reno


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you and Reno...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just checking in for an update on Reno. I hope his surgery went well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reno*

Laurie:

Praying for Reno and for you!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Laurie:
> 
> Praying for both of your dogs and for you.
> 
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


Karen, I think you have the wrong "Laurie" - it is only her dog Reno that has issues. Her other two boys are fine.

This is the Laurie in this thread: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

and this is the link to her boys fan page: Reno, Austin & Lincoln | Facebook

We will definitely keep the other Laurie in our thoughts too!

----
Laurie, I have been thinking of you all day and hope all went well with Reno's surgery. Let us know when you're able !

Kim xx


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry it took me so long to update.....

We took Reno in this morning for his pre-op blood work and everything came back normal which was a relief in itself. They were hoping to take him into surgery around 10:30 a.m. but it was pushed back to 1:30 p.m. They did warn us this morning that if they went into remove the spleen and found other tumours that we may just want to let him go which we understood. When we didn't receive a call around 2:00 we felt that was good news in that they were proceeding with surgery. The waiting was horrific, emotional and for me, sickening...I was just sick all day. 

At 3:45 we got the call that Reno was out of surgery and in recovery. His spleen was 5x its normal size and embedded in it, was a softball size mass. We won't know for a couple of days if it is cancerous. The mass is being sent away to the vet college in Saskatoon. As many of you sadly know, if it is cancer, then Reno will probably only have up to 3 months...if it is not cancer, then he should be with us for much longer..........praying so hard, it is the latter!!!!

We went to see Reno after he got out of surgery but he was pretty groggy. He did however, respond to us with his thumping tail!!! That was wonderful to see!!!

The vet will call us later to update us on how Reno is and if okay, he will come home tomorrow afternoon. His brothers will be so happy to see him!!!!

Thank you everyone for your good thoughts and prayers although I know he's not out of the woods just yet. Regardless, he's with us now and we will treasure the time we have left with him. He has given us so much over the past 11 years .....we just can't imagine him not being a part of our family.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's a very good sign they didn't see any more tumors. Prayers still coming !!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad that Reno is out of surgery and recovering. Hoping for only good news from this point on.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so glad that Reno came through surgery ok. I'm praying that it's not cancer.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Keeping you and Reno in my thoughts for a speedy recovery and a benign tumor.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> I think it's a very good sign they didn't see any more tumors. Prayers still coming !!!


I totally agree with this...very, very good sign. :crossfing

Hoping and praying for good news.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also think it's a great sign his blood work was normal (with normal hct?) and there was no other evidence of tumors, other than the one they removed with the spleen. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and saying prayers Reno's tumor is totally and unconditionally benign!

I hope you can get some sleep tonight too! You must be exhausted!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy that he came thru his surgery and no other signs of tumors. Keeping good thoughts for the test to come back on the tumor. ((((HUGS))) to you and Reno.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad to read the update. I'm praying hard that they will find the mass benign. Give him some love from our crew.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie & Paddy's Mom*

Katie & Paddy's Mom

sorry, I did have the Laurie's confused!! Now I have it straight!!

*Laurie:* Praying the the tumor is benign and glad that Reno can come home tomorrow!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoopeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Copper had his spleen out 02/2009 due to having two masses in it. He recovered so very well he was going on a 3 mile trail ride 2.5 weeks later. I had him a wonderful 20 more months and lost him to something completely unrelated.

I hope you "win the lottery" with Reno too.: I am so happy he is doing well and will pray for a quick recovery and benign mass.:crossfing


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Laurie said:


> We went to see Reno after he got out of surgery but he was pretty groggy. He did however, respond to us with his thumping tail!!! That was wonderful to see!!!


Laurie, this sentence brought tears to my eyes. I can just imagine that sweet boy we have all fallen in love with thumping his tail. I hope he makes a full recovery! 

I also hope you get some rest tonight. I can only imagine how sick you are feeling. That kind of stress is overwhelming. Tonight just hold tight to Austin, Lincoln and Darwin and keep telling yourselves you will have sweet Reno home with you tomorrow. He will heal best home with you, Darwin and his brothers!

I will pray that the tumour is benign. xx



Claire's Friend said:


> I think it's a very good sign they didn't see any more tumors. Prayers still coming !!!


I take this to be a very hopeful post from Susan Marie. I (thankfully) have no experience with hemagio, and am encouraged by what Susan Marie offers! 



Karen519 said:


> Katie & Paddy's Mom
> 
> sorry, I did have the Laurie's confused!! Now I have it straight!!


Karen, no worries  I know how huge facebook is, and it's so hard to figure out who is who sometimes - especially once you see a first name that matches ... coupled with a golden needing prayers!! Your heart is always most absolutely in the right place. Always!!! 

Kim


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so pulling for thinking about Reno. Bless his heart.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I apologize for just now reading this 

First I want to say how sorry I am for the loss of your Dad.

Next, to wish Reno a belated Happy Birthday. Than I want you to know Im sending lots of prayers for your boy and for you to...
Heal fast Reno!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad they did not find any other tumors. Will pray that results are not cancer. I hope Reno gets to come home tomorrow. I bet Austin and Lincoln are looking for him tonight and wondering why he's not home.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I think it's great news that he gets to come home soon. Belle had to stay on for 2 more night since there were all these little complications. BUT this house is still praying for you guys.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad they didn't find any additional tumors. Keeping Reno in our thoughts and prayers that it is benign and he has many more years with you!


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

I am crossing my fingers you, Reno and the rest of your family! <3


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Reno had an unenventful night at the vets and is recovering well, rebuilding his hematocrit cells after his spelenectomy so he can come home asap. I also hope you slept well and are rested!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reno*

Praying that Reno comes home today, Laurie, and that the tumor was benign.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying for a speedy recovery for Reno!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of Reno and saying prayers this morning.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So glad to hear his surgery went well!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm glad to hear the surgery went well. Still thinking and praying for you guys!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying that Reno's biopsy comes back benign. The bloodwork coming back normal is a good sign I would think.

Try to get some sleep now that you have seen him and know that he is okay - so that way you have energy when he gets home to take care of him.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, I am so happy to hear Reno made it through his surgery okay! His tail thumping when you were visiting made me tear up. What a great ol' boy he is!

Praying so hard that everything keeps going well...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your continued good thoughts for Reno!!! We sure appreciate them.

I spoke with the vet this morning and he said Reno was doing remarkably well. He was up and walking around and wagging his tail. That doesn't surprise me because Reno typically loves anyone who pays attention to him and is just a big love bug!!!

They are going to run another blood panel this afternoon to ensure his hematocrit (??) levels are normal. If so, he will be coming home. 

I thought I should mention (just because) that the vet we are dealing with isn't even our regular vet (or our regular clinic). Our vet doesn't have a 24 hour emergency service so we contacted another office that is well respected. I can't say enough about the young vet we are dealing with. He has been absolutely wonderful, has been very thorough and caring. It makes it so much easier when you have a good feeling about the person with whom we are entrusting the care of our babies. I love our regular vet but am so glad we were lucky enough to have Dr. Goslin looking after Reno.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the tumor comes back as being benign and you have many more years with your boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad that Reno is wagging his tail and wanting love and attention. That's a VERY good sign after such a big surgery. They are checking his hematocrit to make sure he is building new red blood cells after the surgery. As I understand it, from Barkley's splenectomy, it's not uncommon for them to go down immediately after the surgery, but rise in the days following as the body begins to form them again. We ended up going in every few days to our vet clinic for a hematocrit recheck and the increasing levels were very reassuring to us at such a frightening time. 

I'm glad you found a place where Reno and you are comfortable and I'm glad you like the vet overseeing his care. That's really important for the next few days as you monitor his progress (hopefully from home very soon). The partnership between owner and vet is especially important now for Reno's best interests as you monitor him and he heals. 

You might want to preplan for his return home with an e-collar to prevent him licking the incisions (that's really important because if he licks one of them out he might bleed excessively and right now you want to prevent any sort of bleeding episode for the hematocrit levels. Also they probably will caution you not to let him climb on furniture or stairs while the incisions heal. I don't know if you allow your dogs on the furniture or not. We did and of course Barkley removed our barriers and jumped up almost as soon as he arrived home! He also removed our stair blockade to come visit one afternoon--to my horror!

I'll keep praying that Reno gets the benign diagnosis!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so happy he is doing well! Keep up the good work, Reno!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm so glad that Reno is wagging his tail and wanting love and attention. That's a VERY good sign after such a big surgery. They are checking his hematocrit to make sure he is building new red blood cells after the surgery. As I understand it, from Barkley's splenectomy, it's not uncommon for them to go down immediately after the surgery, but rise in the days following as the body begins to form them again. We ended up going in every few days to our vet clinic for a hematocrit recheck and the increasing levels were very reassuring to us at such a frightening time.
> 
> I'm glad you found a place where Reno and you are comfortable and I'm glad you like the vet overseeing his care. That's really important for the next few days as you monitor his progress (hopefully from home very soon). The partnership between owner and vet is especially important now for Reno's best interests as you monitor him and he heals.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the explanation. I tried googling hematocrit but it was pretty much greek to me!!!! 

Good idea about the e-collar. I will check on that when I pick him up. The last thing I need is bleeding. Apparently he lost alot of blood but not enough to warrant a blood transfusion (they had a rottweiler standing by just in case)!!

I can see Reno doing just as Barkley did....remove everything to get where he wants to be!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy to hear he is doing well.

We also opted to go have surgery at the 24/7 clinic, and was definitely worth the extra cost of knowing he was being watched all night. It was my regular vet that recommended we go that direction.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear Reno is doing well....waiting for he home update.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I tried googling hematocrit but it was pretty much greek to me!!!!
> 
> Good idea about the e-collar. I will check on that when I pick him up. The last thing I need is bleeding. Apparently he lost alot of blood but not enough to warrant a blood transfusion (they had a rottweiler standing by just in case)!!
> 
> I can see Reno doing just as Barkley did....remove everything to get where he wants to be!!!


To me it seemed Barkley knew he was given a new lease on life after that surgery and he wanted to get back to his normal activities and life as soon as possible. I knew he felt better because that big old spleen was out. We were allowed to take him on very short walks for potty breaks (down the street and back). He immediately started testing those limits, stopping dead in his tracks when we tried to turn back. Finally one of the vets said to go ahead and slowly increase the distance but stick close to home in case there were problems. It made us so happy to see him so determined, and we were very worried at the same time!

I hope Reno is back to his normal self asap!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> We were allowed to take him on very short walks for potty breaks (down the street and back). He immediately started testing those limits, stopping dead in his tracks when we tried to turn back.
> 
> I hope Reno is back to his normal self asap!


I'm thinking Reno and Barkley were related!!! Reno did this to me yesterday before we headed for surgery!!! 

I sure hope Reno returns to his ol' self soon. I'm a little concerned how Austin and Lincoln will react to him. They sure seemed to notice the other day that he wasn't well. Both of them kept a pretty wide berth when having to pass him (which is odd because Reno and Austin are very close).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I'm thinking Reno and Barkley were related!!! Reno did this to me yesterday before we headed for surgery!!!
> 
> I sure hope Reno returns to his ol' self soon. I'm a little concerned how Austin and Lincoln will react to him. They sure seemed to notice the other day that he wasn't well. Both of them kept a pretty wide berth when having to pass him (which is odd because Reno and Austin are very close).


I think you'll find they will be very respectful and tender towards him. Dogs just sense these things. I posted this on a thread in the senior section but while Barkley was wearing his e-collar Toby came bounding up the stairs barking at me. I followed him down and he ran up to and stopped right by Barkley. Barkley was trying to get outside the dog door to use the bathroom and couldn't do it with the e-collar on. Toby was trying to alert me to help him. He also started sleeping and resting right next to Barkley. I never expected to see that side of Toby. I have a feeling Austin and Lincoln will do the same.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It has been amazing how MacKenzie has just really respected the attention that Brady has needed from us, and just kept her distance.

Although, the first day Brady came home, she did try to pull the cone off him a couple times.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, the vet decided to keep Reno for an extra day. While everything seems to be progressing well, he was concerned that he wouldn't eat and he had thrown up earlier in the day. The vet thought maybe he had gorged himself with too much water so they're just now just giving him small amounts at a time. The vet thought maybe Reno was being "picky" so asked me if I could bring some of his food (he's raw fed) to see if he would eat that. I took him an elk pattie (and a banana) to him after work but he didn't seem too interested in either of them. He did, however, after the vet called to say he wouldn't eat, take some canned food. The vet figures he has an upset tummy so we didn't push it. He did go for a short walk down the block and had a good pee and a nice solid poo so that's good. 

Reno was very happy to see his mommy and jumped up quite quickly out of his pen and then headed to the door to leave!!!! I just sat with him for awhile petting him and telling him what a trooper he was and how much he's missed at home. 

Austin seems to be missing him quite a bit.....I tried to explain to him where he was but not sure if he understood!!!

So, hopefully tomorrow Reno will be home with us and his brothers......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Well, the vet decided to keep Reno for an extra day. While everything seems to be progressing well, he was concerned that he wouldn't eat and he had thrown up earlier in the day. The vet thought maybe he had gorged himself with too much water so they're just now just giving him small amounts at a time. The vet thought maybe Reno was being "picky" so asked me if I could bring some of his food (he's raw fed) to see if he would eat that. I took him an elk pattie (and a banana) to him after work but he didn't seem too interested in either of them. He did, however, after the vet called to say he wouldn't eat, take some canned food. The vet figures he has an upset tummy so we didn't push it. He did go for a short walk down the block and had a good pee and a nice solid poo so that's good.
> 
> Reno was very happy to see his mommy and jumped up quite quickly out of his pen and then headed to the door to leave!!!! I just sat with him for awhile petting him and telling him what a trooper he was and how much he's missed at home.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your vet is just wanting to be extra careful. It's better to be safe than sorry. The normal body functioning is a good thing! 

They probably want to continue IV antibiotics and fluids as well, but it sounds like he may be drinking a lot anyway. I assume they put a tube down their throats during this type of surgery and maybe that's a little irritated perhaps, causing more water drinking? 

Austin probably needs a little extra Mom time tonight. He probably senses how worried you've been too. It's hard on our little furry ones too!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think you are better off keeping him there that extra day. He will probably get more sleep there, than once he gets home, and the sleep will be very beneficial.

... and get some sleep yourself, my kids and I have been sleeping with Brady on the floor so he doesn't jump on the bed at night.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I'm so relieved to hear he's doing well! I love that he headed for the door when you went for a visit. Can't wait til the 3 handsome boys are re-united!


----------



## ggranelli (Apr 10, 2011)

My wife and I will be praying for you and Reno. We can feel your pain as we went through the same ordeal with both of our girls Jasmine and Brittany. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying Reno is home with you tomorrow!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Reno is improving every minute of the day. It is good that he is having good pees and poops. Love that he was so happy to see you. Hope he is home tomorrow.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry Reno didn't get to go home today, but the vet knows best. Better safe than sorry. I hope he eats more and no more vomiting so that he can come home tomorrow. Thoughts and prayers are with all of you!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

While I am sad that Reno is not home recuperating with you guys and his brothers, I am happy that he continues to do so well!!

The fact that he is showing his characteristic spunky attitude when he sees you is so encouraging to me!! I can only imagine how joyous it makes you to see him so full of energy for you. 

I will keep my fingers crossed that he is well enough to come home tomorrow!! Lots of bubbles for Lincoln in the meantime and lots of loves for Austin!! I am sure they're missing their compass.

Keeping you guys close to my thoughts and heart!

Kim xx


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

hoping things for Reno will be just fine tommorow. prayers coming your way..keep an update tomm....


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Prayers continues from our clan. When Belle had her surgery, she didn't want to eat at all. I would mash some wet food in my hand then she would eat it. He just needs a jump start. It took Belle a few days to get her full appetite so I would feed her small amounts many times during the day. I know you said you are doing the raw food diet, but greek yogurt and scramble eggs helped during our recovery time. Then I went back to home cooked meals of protein and veggies. Sounds like other than the food, it seems like he is doing well.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Any further update on how Reno is doing? We're still thinking of him and prayers are coming your way from out west.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers still coming....


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

We are all pulling for you Reno. Get better soon.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and Reno this morning. I hope you were able to get some rest last night.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Praying Reno is able to come home today to be with his Mom and siblings!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Laurie, I haven't been on the forum lately but did want to send you and Reno my very best thoughts for a quick recovery. Hoping he is home with his family soon.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Laurie, I haven't been on the forum lately but did want to send you and Reno my very best thoughts for a quick recovery. Hoping he is home with his family soon.


 
Thanks so much C's mom!! I was thinking of you and Cocasse the other day and noticed that you haven't been on much. Hope things are okay!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone for even more thoughts and prayers!!!!! Reno is a lucky boy and would appreciate all of the good wishes.

I'm crossing my fingers that Reno will be coming home today. I'm anxious to get him home where he belongs!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Praying Reno recovers quickly and gets to come home soon!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just checking in and hoping Reno comes home today..


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just checking in...


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Thanks so much everyone for even more thoughts and prayers!!!!! Reno is a lucky boy and would appreciate all of the good wishes.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers that Reno will be coming home today. I'm anxious to get him home where he belongs!!!!


I know the feeling. All I wanted to do was nurse Belle back to health. Not that the doctors weren't great, but I thought she would be better with me.

If he eats a little something and all else is good, they should send him home to you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Praying that your boy Reno is better and gets to come home today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am sorry Reno didn't get to come home, but glad he is at the vet's where they can take of him immediately if need be. Although of course I hope for no need be.:crossfing

Copper had his surgery on a Wednesday (he was also a senior at the tme - est. to e be 12). He had an incision from his scrotum to his breastbone since they removed his spleen, a stomach tumor and a large lipoma that was along his penis all at the same time.:doh: He was walking gingerly until Sunday, but by Sunday/Monday you wouldn't have known he'd had surgery by the way he walked or his attitude. I hope and pray Reno recovers just as quickly.

Copper was on a chicken and rice diet for about 1 week after. That might have been because of the stomach surgery, but I think it might be a good idea for Reno as well. I know anesthesia makes me very nauseated and ill for a few days so it might affect him that way as well.

I jsut love his sweet old face.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Prayers will continue for Reno's recovery and that it is benign!! Please give Reno lots of hugs and kisses from us!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I pray Reno is home with you soon and on the road to recovery. I know you will all feel better then.


----------



## Crazymike (Apr 7, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

*I'm Home!!!!!*

Hi....it is me Reno!!!! I'm home now from the vet. The vet said I was bright eyed and perky and needed to go home. I scarfed down my breakfast this morning (elk pattie) and did all of my other business as normal. :uhoh:

I was pretty excited when I saw my mom ....I knew that she was coming to pick me up. 

My mom said that lots of people sent prayers and good thoughts for me during my ordeal. I am very humbled that so many people we don't even know care so much!!!! I am a very lucky doggie!!!! :--heart:
Thank you so much again!!!

Love Reno........


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy to see Reno home and looking great! Did you find out what the mass in his spleen was yet? I thought maybe i missed you telling us.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a handsome picture of Reno....so happy you are HOME!!!! The bestest place for a golden to be!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome home Reno!!! A very Happy (belated) 11th Birthday to you handsome boy, and wishes for many more


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome home Reno !! You look GREAT!! We love you sooo much!!XXOO


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Reno/Laurie, I'm sorry I didn't see this post earlier.. I haven't been on too much recently with my new job. I'm glad that the surgery went well for Reno and I bet he is feeling much better now! I hope that he continues to recover well and that the results from the vet college bring good news as well!

Hugs to you both, and I'm sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome home Reno!! That is very good news! All of your friends will continue to send prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Laurie/Reno!
that is the best news I've heard all day!! 

I am so happy he is home, and I know he will recover so much faster with his brothers, your DH and YOU surrounding him.

Let him all know that his smile reaches far, and he has touched our hearts so much!!

Best wishes,
Kim


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Reno, you are one handsome fellow. We're sorry you had to go through such an ordeal and hope your mummy is spoiling you rotten right now. You definitely deserve it! In the meantime, we're going to keep wagging our tails and keeping our paws crossed for you!

Luv from Ranger and Scout


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Reading Reno's post (what a talented doggie!) has totally made my day. I'm ecstatic that he's home, in a place full of love and caring. And, as others have said, Reno is one very handsome boy! Welcome home, Reno!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Reno,
You gorgeous, beautiful sweetheart of a boy - I think I do know you and I think I love you.:smooch:

I am so glad you are home and doing so well and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

You are very photogenic by the way.:smooch:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Reno,
> You gorgeous, beautiful sweetheart of a boy - I think I do know you and I think I love you.:smooch:
> 
> I am so glad you are home and doing so well and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> ...


I think you just made him blush!!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Only just seen this post i was another one who had a dog at the age of 10 had her spleen removed and lived till 3 weeks short of 13 years old and was not spleen related when i lost her and she lived life to the full.
My vet kept Meg in for 3 days in all and she had a big mass and lost a lot of blood but pleased to say made a good recovery.

Reno you are such a lovely sweet boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

maggie1951 said:


> Only just seen this post i was another one who had a dog at the age of 10 had her spleen removed and lived till 3 weeks short of 13 years old and was not spleen related when i lost her and she lived life to the full.
> My vet kept Meg in for 3 days in all and she had a big mass and lost a lot of blood but pleased to say made a good recovery.
> 
> Reno you are such a lovely sweet boy.


 
Wow....that's very encouraging!!! I hope Reno is as lucky as Meg was!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Wow....that's very encouraging!!! I hope Reno is as lucky as Meg was!!!


 
i will be praying for him like i did for Meg  the waiting is the hard part when my vet told me the good news i ran upto him and kissed him :uhoh:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see Reno is home where he belongs! What a great picture...love that smile!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome home Reno,

You look very good for going thru a big surgery and so very handsome. SO happy to see you home where you can be spoiled and loved even more. We have all been praying so hard for you and will continue to pray until everything is all back to normal. Kisses to you from me and my girl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

maggie1951 said:


> Only just seen this post i was another one who had a dog at the age of 10 had her spleen removed and lived till 3 weeks short of 13 years old and was not spleen related when i lost her and she lived life to the full.
> My vet kept Meg in for 3 days in all and she had a big mass and lost a lot of blood but pleased to say made a good recovery.
> 
> Reno you are such a lovely sweet boy.


Megs was a source of inspiration and hope when I found out Copper needed his spleen removed.:smooch:

Hotel4dogs' Toby had his removed 4 or 5 years ago and there is another one on here(charlie3?????) too that has done well for years going spleenless.

Reno - don't blush at the truth.:smooch: You will stay in my thoughts and prayers. 

Laurie - do ask the vet if you can apply a cream for itching and pain to the stitches. Copper never complained, but I had some stitches recently and the dern things hurt! My vet did give me some sort of "after surgery cream" for Copper. I just forget what.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

oh, great! Welcome home, big boy!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Yeah! Reno you handsome devil, glad you are at home with your family. We had many prayers for you and will continue for a great recovery at home! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

RENO.... we're all so glad you're home and feeling well. There are still lots of prayers coming your way until you're all healed and your Mom gets good news from the vet. Penny and Maggie think you're super handsome.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Lots of prayers that you get good news from the vet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hope Reno had a good night last night. I can't believe he looks so good in yesterday's pictures.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad Reno is home. So happy for you both.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome home big man! Thoughts are still with you!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno had a very good night last night. We took him for a short walk with his brothers which he quite enjoyed. We ended up separating them for a bit just so they could get used to the smell (vet's office, etc.) and because Lincoln can get overly excited at times. We didn't want him causing a kafuffle (which he can sometimes do)!!

He ate a good supper and just rested while we took the other 2 guys to agility. When we got home, DH took Reno for another short walk so he could do his business. He slept soundly all night. I haven't even noticed him going after his stitches.

This morning he ate his breakfast, had his banana and went for a short walk to the park. 

He's doing great and is just happy to be home with his family and we are happy to have him home!!!!!

Thanks for the continued support!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reno*

*Reno

We are all doing the Happy Dance that you are home with your wonderful **Mom!!:*::banana::--heart::--heart::--big_grin::--big_grin:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lovely update.:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Way to go Reno! Good boy leaving those itchy stitches alone


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad Reno is doing well! Prayers continue for Reno!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a wonderful update. Sending prayers for continued recovery and good results for the handsome boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Reno is doing well! I will continue to pray for good results from the vet!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad to hear Reno is home and doing well.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread! I am so glad he is home and doing well. I am praying for him now.. sorry I am late!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so glad he got home! Good luck! You'll be in my prayers!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy to hear he's home. Prayers for a good recovery and biopsy result.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers still coming....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so happy Reno is home where he belongs. I am still praying for good results on the biopsy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much again for all of the continued prayers and good thoughts for Reno. He is doing well and went outside with his brothers for the first time since he's been home. I wanted to keep them separated for a bit....just in case. No problems with this appetite .....he scarfs down everything!!! We`ve been taking him for 3 to 4 short walks a day making sure not to overdo it. 

I haven't yet heard from the vet regarding the splenic mass ....I hate the waiting!!!!


----------

